# Fluval Flex?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone has experience with these new tanks?

I saw it at BA the other day, and really liked the vertically bowed front. BA has it on sale this Black Friday, and I'm tempted to get one.

One problem I could think of is magnet algae scrapers won't work. I'm also not sure how strong the light that comes with tank is.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm all ears too! I saw one last week at the Vaughan location and my wife liked the look of it. How is the deal? I haven't seen any black friday stuff released yet.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

PPulcher said:


> I'm all ears too! I saw one last week at the Vaughan location and my wife liked the look of it. How is the deal? I haven't seen any black friday stuff released yet.


I got a flier from BA vaughan. It advertised "starting from 99$", which is probably for the 9g. The 15g is probably 30-40$ more.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I got this tank about 6 months ago, and I LOVE it. I am using it as a planted shrimp tank, the only down side is the slits in the back where the water goes to be filtered, small fish or shrimp can get stuck back there. My solution was a large peice of aquaclear foam cut to size to block the holes, problem solved!

The light it comes with is working wonders for my plants, which are repens, anubias, and some others I don't know the names of. Very low algae growth and what I do get is eaten by my one nirite snail. Sorry for all the spelling errors hehe.

To me, this tank gets a 9/10, the only reason not 10/10 is due to the silicone not being so clean on my tank, but a razor cleaned that up really fast!

Ill try and post a pick of my tank asap


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

solarz said:


> I got a flier from BA vaughan. It advertised "starting from 99$", which is probably for the 9g. The 15g is probably 30-40$ more.


Thanks for that! I'm more into the 15 gallon. I'll look for the flyer in my mailbox too.



Splak said:


> I got this tank about 6 months ago, and I LOVE it. I am using it as a planted shrimp tank, the only down side is the slits in the back where the water goes to be filtered, small fish or shrimp can get stuck back there. My solution was a large peice of aquaclear foam cut to size to block the holes, problem solved!


Thanks for the review! Sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Bought one 15 gallon and 3 months after i have 3 going. The pump is a little underpowered but it’s not a big deal. 

If you buy one make them open it up to see if it the newer package that has the overflow guards. 
The first one I bought didn’t come with them because they weren’t out yet. 

They had lots of complaints about fish,shrimp etc getting into the filter compartment and dying.

I’d recommend it to anyone looking for a smallish aquarium


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Splak said:


> I got this tank about 6 months ago, and I LOVE it. I am using it as a planted shrimp tank, the only down side is the slits in the back where the water goes to be filtered, small fish or shrimp can get stuck back there. My solution was a large peice of aquaclear foam cut to size to block the holes, problem solved!
> 
> The light it comes with is working wonders for my plants, which are repens, anubias, and some others I don't know the names of. Very low algae growth and what I do get is eaten by my one nirite snail. Sorry for all the spelling errors hehe.
> 
> ...


Contact Hagen or the store youbiught it from 
They'll get you the guards for the slits


----------



## Joseph93 (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't have this but I looked into this as a temp. saltwater setup. Two main things people noted about the Flex was that the pump is weak and that the light could be better.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Joseph93 said:


> I don't have this but I looked into this as a temp. saltwater setup. Two main things people noted about the Flex was that the pump is weak and that the light could be better.


You know, I was just thinking how the magnifying property of the topdown bow front would be great for viewing corals.

I wonder if you could fit a skimmer in the backpanel, and add a couple of LED strips to the cover.


----------



## Joseph93 (Oct 7, 2017)

solarz said:


> You know, I was just thinking how the magnifying property of the topdown bow front would be great for viewing corals.
> 
> I wonder if you could fit a skimmer in the backpanel, and add a couple of LED strips to the cover.


I think I saw somewhere that the overflow compartment has similar dimensions to the 13.5G EVO. But I figured that if you're paying full price for the Flex, its pretty close to historical sale prices of the IM 20, which has much higher quality glass.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I have the 9gal version. Got it half a year ago. I have shrimp in there. I'm bored of it. Looking to sell it soon.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Saw the tank at shrimpfever. 
They sell it with the matching stand. ~$150 for the stand, ~$130 for the tank


----------

